# Apply brake to start or Depress clutch to start?



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

What does your Beetle (5C - 2012>) say to you when you turn the ignition on?

My 2016 1.4 TSi Sport says "Apply brake to start", it has manual transmission and is not key less.

The message is wrong, pressing the brake does not work, the car doesn't start..... I have to depress the clutch.

My girlfriends Beetle, a 2013 2.0 TSi also manual transmission, shows the correct 'Depress clutch' message.

What does yours say?

I would like to hear from owners of all years and particularly later cars... 2017, '18 and '19


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

I’m guessing this car is new to you. Which means someone has replaced a part and didn’t correct the coding OR messed with the coding. It’s an easy fix with VCDS/OBD11/etc or have the dealership do it.


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

nycdub2 said:


> I’m guessing this car is new to you. Which means someone has replaced a part and didn’t correct the coding OR messed with the coding. It’s an easy fix with VCDS/OBD11/etc or have the dealership do it.


You come to the rescue again!
Would you know where to look in the diagnostics?
I do have OBD11, and have had a quick look, but couldn't find anything.

I got the car in January '20 with 9700 miles on it. I really don't think it had been messed with, although anything is possible.
I have found some other Beetle owners here in the UK with the exact same problem. It seems to be the 2016 cars that have it.
All the earlier cars display the correct message.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

It should be in the 09 BCM module coding to correct the issue. It should be a byte worded out to Display “ Depress Clutch to Start”. 

This is very important as depending on clutch or brake to start cause the system is looking for which sensor is pressed in order to let the car start.

At least the system is working as it should and is only the wording that is incorrect.


----------

